# Firearm owners



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a Romanian made AK-47 in oringinal caliber 7.62x39, next purchase is a Glock 21 .45acp

dream guns: original tommy gun full auto w/ 100rd drum mags, M16-A2, MP5 full auto


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

i have a colt ar-15,springfield m1a, egyptian ak-47, sks, franchi spas 12, ruger 1022 with the bull barrel, marlin 30-30, glock 27, colt officer's model 1911, north american arms 22 magnum, and a s&w 22s.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I own

handguns
taurus pt145 .45 SS 3.5"bar
custom chief .40 SS 4"bar
smith & wesson SW99 9mm TDA SS 4"bar

Also have a CCW (concealed carry weapon) permitt

rifles
browning 7mm-08 
.270 savage
9mm hi-point short pistol grip riffle

MAD


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I have a Romanian made AK-47 in oringinal caliber 7.62x39, next purchase is a Glock 21 .45acp
> 
> dream guns: original tommy gun full auto w/ 100rd drum mags, M16-A2, MP5 full auto


 Hey supernate when you find a glock let me no where you get it because I want one to







Just email me or something, Or do you no where to get one, What is the price range to. thanks


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

they sell them here all the time, you can get good deals at the gun and knife shows here
MAD


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

marlin 81ts rifle.
also have a permit to carry a conceled gun, its called a ltc in ma. licence to carry.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Sig Sauer 229 .40cal
Beretta 92FS Stainless Steel, Italian Made
Beretta 92FS 470th Anniversary Model 102 of 470
Glock 21 .45


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I got also got a Glock 21.45 and a (Luna)Tech 9mm.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I got 
one winchester model 94 30-30 and one model 100 30-30
british 303
springfeild 30-06
ruger 338
Remington 30-338
Remington 300 Mag
Mossberg 22
Remington 22
Ruger 10-22
stevens 410 shotgun
Mossberg 20 ga. dbl barreled shotgun
stevens 12 ga pump
Winchester model 1897 12 ga pump
Colt ACE 22 hand gun

Black Powder
45 cal. Tompson center
50 cal. T C
54 cal
58 cal.

I think thats it but might have forgot a couple









Will


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

If i ever go out to my grandfathers i could have basically any gun i want, but im not much of a gun person.

I will find out what all he has, to be honest i recollect atleast 30 rifles and a ton of handguns. He has a couple shotguns too.. i know for a fact he has more then one full auto ak-47's.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A fully automagic AK-47 must be nice. That is the most rugged gun in history! I wouldnt mind getting my hands on one of those.

I own no weapons.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I see Glock 21s new on www.auctionarms.com for $500, thats the lowest I have seen new ones price at
retail for one is nearly $700

you can get semi auto ak-47s new for about $300, for full auto, I have seen them for about $700, although they are used because they were made back in the 80s for them to be civilian legal, but its not like there is no way to rig a new one to be like that (if you dont mind spending time in prison if you are caught







)


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Id like the M1 17 Chiness assulat riffle, watter cooled rotaing barlle and i for get how many rounds pre sec, but it out dose the M 16 3 times over.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

hmm, Guns shoot balls of metal at things and kill them. How fun!!! NOT









Actually I've target practiced, with muzzle loaders, a 12 guage, and some old

revolvers. Never owned my own gun, if i did it'd be an old gun that i wouldnt' shoot.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Shot guns wise.

16 brownie
12 guage
10 guage
22 guage
4-10
and 20 guage.

Air guns.
BB guns (2)
Pellet Guns(1)

Hand Guns.
(0)


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

a full auto legal ak will run you 5000 min. plus you have to have a class 3 license.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

AK's are sweet. My dad has one, fun as hell to shoot. They are bullet proof in reliablility ( at least some models) when he was in Vietnam he had one that he got from someone he killed in combat. It was a chinese model, said it was the most rugged gun he has ever used, would fire even after being in mud and such.

Mark


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Benneli Nova 12 gauge pump
Savage .22LR

soon to buy

a .44 mag revolver possible Ruger redhawk with birdgrip
.223
.308


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

armac said:


> a full auto legal ak will run you 5000 min. plus you have to have a class 3 license.


 I have seen them under $1000, but not very many, plus it cost you 300 in tax for the class 3 thing, 
bout the only auto you can easily find under 1000 is the cobray pistols


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

the cobray's you refer to are a knockoff mac 11 and you are right for 1200 bucks you can buy one. the excise tax to transfer a class 3 weapon is 250 dollars. if you can find me a legitimate ad for a full auto legal ak for less than 5000 dollars i would like you to post it. i am looking at the ad for kent lomont (he is one of the biggest class 3 dealers in the country) m16 are 7500, the cheapest ak is 8500. i also have the ad for long mountain outfitters the cheapest ak there is 7200. a full auto ruger 1022 is 5000 dollars. i am afraid you are misinformed on your class 3 weapon prices. by the way there is no legal full auto that can be tranferrd between individuals that was made after may of 84. that is when the manufacture of full autos was outlawed by the federal gov. you must be L.E. or with the government to posess any newer full auto or be a dealer.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

armac said:


> there is no legal full auto that can be tranferrd between individuals that was made after may of 84. that is when the manufacture of full autos was outlawed by the federal gov. you must be L.E. or with the government to posess any newer full auto or be a dealer.


 thats what I meant, cant remember where I saw that AK, it was in crappy shape but obviously fixable, thats odd that AKs are cheaper than M-16s, do you have a web address to that site?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

to edit my earlier post it was may of 86 that full autos became illegal to make. also even if you had a badly damaged full auto ak, if the receiver is not damaged that is worth 4000 dollars by itself. rifle caliber full autos of any kind for less than 5000 are unheard of. pick up the mag Small Arms Review or a Shotgun News it will enlighten you about the cost of full auto weapons. btw if you want a real dream weapon try to find a glock 18 with about 3 factory mags. not many in the country.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I saw a show on lugers, this one guy had one of three in existence, it was appraised at over a million dollars, it was on tales of the gun


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

A Tech 9 fool, just playin








40cal smith& wesson pistal (bad ass)
12 gauge 760 pump
22. hornet
yep yep yep! that's my killer arsenal








almost forgot I'm an archer and have an hoyt bow. Killed my 1st 5 pt bull last year. Shot it from 8 feet, no sh*t. I'm really proud of myself. Him and two other 6 points were fighten and i moved in for the kill. had to tell the story, preety proud of it. and who in their life ever gets to see elk fight especially of that size (me)


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I do,,Almost every year I see them fighting within a mile of my house





















and I too am a archery hunter, My bow is a Onida Areo-Force X80 4" overdraw, Beman carbon arrows. But I havent got a big bull B4 so you got me there


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

regarding the full auto ak-47s

he has some kind of CLR? license or something which permits him to own it... or something like that..

im not 100% on this.


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

I've got a Glock 36 .45acp, and a Browning BPS full camo 12 gauge pump shotgun.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Josh_Pfish said:


> I've got a Glock 36 .45acp, and a Browning BPS full camo 12 gauge pump shotgun.


 And a concealed weapons permit.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I wonder how hard it is to get the concealed weapons permit, I know my girlfriends mom tried to get one when she was a slum lord in Detriot and couldnt


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

In Oregon its very easy to get, I dont have one myself but the cheif of Police lives just down the road and he said he would give me the test whenever I wanted to get one. I know several people from the local bar that have one







We try not to get in fights in that bar :biggrin:

Will


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i only own 2 paintbal guns. a bob long defiant, and a 2k2 autococker







. it would be cool to see a real MP5. i always use the MP5 is counter-strike cause its so accurate.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Browning A-Bolt 30-06 
Remington 870 express 12 shotgun
Thompson Center Omega 50 cal. muzzleloader


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

going shoting for the fist time with my own rifle in the morning. I can't wait


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

sorry pythonwill but beman arrows suck dude. Acc's are the best.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

DBROWN said:


> sorry pythonwill but beman arrows suck dude. Acc's are the best.


 Whatever, they work fine for me


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I have a Sword and A PELETGUN! I live in Canada.....


----------

